# How to upgrade criticals base third party softwares



## Sabbasth (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

I have to upgrade openssl to 1.0.0a.

the question I asked myself is :
If I override the base vesion (0.9.8k on 8.1-RELEASE), next time I do a portupgrade -af (i.e. FBSD upgrade), it will be upgraded. I don't want this to happen for openssl, it will make my system unsecure and unsafe because this software is critical.
If I do a symlink, the problem will be the same (or I have to write a procedure)

So is the best answer to install critical softwares from sources ? Or is there another solution "in the middle" ?

Thank you for your advices,
Bastien Semene


----------



## rhurlin (Aug 6, 2010)

If I do no misunderstand, you can use portupgrade in combination with /usr/local/etc/pkgtools.conf. In section *HOLD_PKGS* you can integrate that kind of ports.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sabbasth (Aug 6, 2010)

I think this is exactly what I'm looking for.

Thank you for the help


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 7, 2010)

You should look at src.conf(5), especially "WITHOUT_OPENSSL=".


----------

